# Appeal timeline



## Franciscotelles (Oct 18, 2012)

October 21th I entered my appeal online and sent documentation to the Tribunal;
November 19th they issued the Notice of Pending Appeal;
January 3rd Appeal was heard;
January 11st Appeal decision was issued;
January 22sd Embassy asked me to send my passport;
January 31st my passport with Entry Clearence stamped arrived at home!!!!


I´m very very happy. My passport is here with me! My fiance and me are thrileed. I´d like to thank everybody here, this Forum helped me quite a lot and i wish all success to everyone who is also going through an appeal. Do everything by the rules and everything will be just fine!!!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Cheers!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

franciscotelles said:


> october 21th i entered my appeal online and sent documentation to the tribunal;
> november 19th they issued the notice of pending appeal;
> january 3rd appeal was heard;
> january 11st appeal decision was issued;
> ...


YAY!! Congrats!!! :d


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so very, very happy to hear this. Now it's a big rush to move here, go get wed and then celebrate!!!!!!


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

*Post your UK Refused Visa Appeal timeline here!*

Dear all,

I thought to start a new thread of UK visa appeals as this is happening more often nowadays, let us post and share our experiences so that others can benefit from the useful knowledgeable personal experiences....

12th September 2012- Refusal
3rd October 2012- Submitted Appeal 
1st November 2012- Notice of Pending Appeal Received 
31st Jan 2013- Request to send in passport for ECM further consideration
?????????????- Visa stamped passport returned


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Umm.... sorry to burst your bubble but, to quote the Canadian band The Barenaked Ladies,

It's all been done (before)


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

gkt said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I thought to start a new thread of UK visa appeals as this is happening more often nowadays, let us post and share our experiences so that others can benefit from the useful knowledgeable personal experiences....
> 
> ...


I'm easily confused so to be clear, does this mean that all is well and your family will be reuniting here in the UK very soon?

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

PS-Hiya 2Far and WCCG!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

AAIS!!! Long time no see!!!! Good to see you here again! :clap2: 

And yes, eagerly awaiting gkt's news and hoping it's good.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

2farapart said:


> AAIS!!! Long time no see!!!! Good to see you here again! :clap2:
> 
> And yes, eagerly awaiting gkt's news and hoping it's good.


Hi 2Far, hope all's well with you and your partner My husband and I have been busy getting our house ready to sell (we're moving to smaller digs in hopes of 'aging-in-place' in a more manageable house), studying, etc.

Hopefully GKT and Franciscotelles will add to their posts-what decisions they were appealing, what paperwork and documentation they presented during their appeals, what the hearing was like (if they attended in person), etc. 

I do remember that GKT's refusal was on a pre-9 July 2012 application, but I know nothing about Franciscotelles'-it might be helpful to others to have a little more info in case they too have to go through this process.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi, AiS!

Got your email and will reply tonight!

Wrote the LiUK last month and passed... it was _really boring_ to study for but dead easy to write... took me all of 6 minutes to finish, do a double check, and get my coat and purse and permission to leave, and even after that lengthy delay, I was the second one out of the room.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Hi, AiS!
> 
> Got your email and will reply tonight!
> 
> Wrote the LiUK last month and passed... it was _really boring_ to study for but dead easy to write... took me all of 6 minutes to finish, do a double check, and get my coat and purse and permission to leave, and even after that lengthy delay, I was the second one out of the room.


I have noticed you keep saying you 'wrote' the Life in the UK test. Is it Canadian for taking or sitting your test? We don't say 'writing' here in Britain!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Joppa said:


> I have noticed you keep saying you 'wrote' the Life in the UK test. Is it Canadian for taking or sitting your test? We don't say 'writing' here in Britain!


LOL...

Yes, it's a N. Americanism for taking or sitting a test, but only for specific types of tests i.e. pen and paper/computer based tests can be "written," "sat," or "taken," while road tests for driving licenses or test dives for SCUBA diving qualifications or similar would use "will take" "are taking" or "took," depending on the intended tense. 

It, quite like the Canadian tendency to say "Eh" all. the. sodding. time., is so ingrained into our diction patterns (Canadians) that I hadn't really noticed or thought about it until you pointed it out.


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Finally!!!!!!!!

12th September 2012- Refusal
3rd October 2012- Submitted Appeal 
1st November 2012- Notice of Pending Appeal Received 
31st Jan 2013- Request to send in passport for ECM further consideration
14th February 2013- Visa stamped passport returned


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

gkt said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!
> 
> 12th September 2012- Refusal
> 3rd October 2012- Submitted Appeal
> ...


What a lovely Valentine's greeting that must have been! Congratulations, GKT, I am SO glad you appealed, and sooooooooooooo glad you have the passport in hand with the visa!!


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Appeal Overtuned*



AnAmericanInScotland said:


> What a lovely Valentine's greeting that must have been! Congratulations, GKT, I am SO glad you appealed, and sooooooooooooo glad you have the passport in hand with the visa!!




Hi all :wave:

Just letting you know my fiancé visa appeal was overturned by the respondent. Here is our visa timeline.

Applied for fiancé visa 29 Jan 2013
Notice of refusal received on the 24 Feb 2013
Refusal made on the 12 Feb 2013
Submitted appeal 4 March, received at Tribunal 7 March.
Payment taken 22 March, notice pending appeal received 10 April
Appeal pending deadline 19 August 2013. Respondent overturn original decision letter received 25 July. Contacted embassy regarding visa 27 July, received phone call from embassy 28 July request to take passport to Worldbridge. 
Passport handed to Worldbridge 30 July. Telephone call received, passport is ready for collection 14 August, collected passport 14 August, VISA start date 7 August - 7 Feb 2014.

In the process of sorting out flights for UK, prices seems to had double since June to now.

Thanks to everyone on this forum; will be needing help in 5 months time for the FLR.


----------

